# Registration and Insurance for scooter



## acz150

I recently moved to Italy for studies, and I am situated in Pavia, Lombardia. I want to but the used scooter, so I am concerned regarding the process of registration and insurance as a foreigner. I applied for my Permesso di Soggiorno, so now I am waiting to get it. Can somebody please tell me about these procedures, how long does it take complete the paperwork, how costly is it, and is it possible to do this without actually having the Permesso di Soggiorno? Also, does the ownership of the scooter need to be changed before registering the vehicle, and how is that done?


----------



## NickZ

Unless you intend to export the scooter you'll need residence first. 

Usually you go to somebody like a local driving school. They can handle all the paperwork for you and tell you about cost. They'll change ownership and all the other related stuff.


----------

